# JNLP läßt sich nicht starten



## may24 (14. Apr 2011)

Hi zusammen.

Ich habe hier folgendes Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Unser setup ist folgendes: zwei Windows maschinen greifen auf einen Linux Server zu, holen sich dort das application.jnlp und führen es dann aus.

Bei Maschine 1 ist das auch kein Problem. Nur Maschine 2 beschwert sich: JAR-Ressourcen in JNLP-Datei sind nicht vom demselben Zertifikat signiert.

Auf den Server habe ich keinen Zugrigg. Neu signen fällt also aus. Außerdem kann es "eigentlich" auch daran nicht liegen, denn Maschine 1 führt das jnlp tadellos aus.

Habe erst mal den Java cache gelöscht und die Kiste auch rebootet. Kein Effekt.

Jemand 'ne Idee ?


----------



## hansmueller (15. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

hast du auch eine aktuelle JRE auf der Kiste?
Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem Rechner auf dem es funktioniert und dem, auf dem es nicht funktioniert?

Du könntest die JRE deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren.
Du könntest evtl. auch verschiedene JRE-Versionen ausprobieren.

Ich habe mal irgendwo von einem Bug gelesen, daß wenn der Download der Jars zu lange dauert, die Überprüfung der Signatur fehlschlägt, obwohl diese eigentlich richtig sein müßte. Weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr, ob dieser Bug noch besteht und in welchen Fällen er konkret auftritt.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## may24 (15. Apr 2011)

Hm,

den Unterschied zwischen den zwei Maschinen hab ich "noch nicht wirklich" gefunden. Es scheint so als - aus welchem Grund auch immer - die jnlp's "Normalerweise" mit java 1.6.0_21 gestartet werden. Nur auf dieser einen Maschine wird die app mit 1.5. angefasst. Ich nehme mal stark an das dies der Grund für die falsche Signierung ist (version number) ... 
Wir brauchen leider für einige andere Java Sachen auch die 1.5 Version. Ich kann sie also nicht einfach deinstallieren.
Daher müßte jetzt die Frage lauten: Wie kann ich Java erklähren welche app. mit 1.5 und welche mit 1.6 gestartet werden muß ?


----------



## AmunRa (15. Apr 2011)

Warumbrauchst du für einige Sachen die 1.5 du kannst ja eh alles was für die 1.5 kompiliert ist auch mit der 1.6 öffnen?

Sonst fällt mir grad nicht so viel ein wie man am geschicktesten 2 JAvaversionen miteinander Testen kann


----------



## may24 (15. Apr 2011)

tja, leider darf ich für's Produktivsystem gar nichts compilieren. Und unsere "indische" Entwicklung meinte den 1.5 fest zu verdraten. Bis auf die neuen apps. die sind natürlich in 1.6


----------



## hansmueller (15. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

man kann in der Jnlp festlegen, welche JRE-Version notwendig ist bzw. welche Version verwendet werden soll.
Aber wenn du keinen Zugriff auf den Server hast, hilft dir diese Info auch nicht weiter.

Du könntest die 1.6 installiert und als Standard festlegen. Für die alten Programme, die 1.5 brauchen könntest du ein entspechendes Start-Script schreiben, welche das Programm mit der alten Java-Version (die in einem anderen Ordner installiert ist) starten. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob das so funktioniert. Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.

MfG
hansmueller


----------

